# Broke down, bought a Diesel..



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Got this 07 Reg Cab 3500 single rear wheel Duramax today... The girlfriend isn't happy since I traded in the Extended Cab leather for a more "work" oriented truck, but oh well.... I make the payments... I'll get more pictures on my own but this is the one from the dealership.. I moved from a 8' Curtis to this 8' Stainless X-Blade Fisher... Can't wait to try it out.. Truck has 23k miles on it. I didn't get a "horrible" deal but they knew i wanted it.. I didn't stop smiling...  Off the lot for 24,500...


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

There you go
now just watch out becasue i want that plow
very nice purchase but i think you might miss the leather lol
and you will love those intensifires they are the best
good luck and enjoy it


----------



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

Where did u find that one ive been looking for a 3500 srw and i cant find one in any color other than white. Awesome truck ur going to love that setup shes a work horse.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Man that truck is Beautiful! Good luck with it


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

wow nice rig. 3500 diesel reg. cab. is a very good setup.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I have the same truck but its a GMC. Black, 3500, reg cab, duramax, SRW. That is a very slick truck you have there. It reminds me of the day I bought mine.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

nice truck, they are very rare around here. i think ive only seen maybe 3-5 srw 3500 gm's


----------



## Sealer (Dec 15, 2007)

Sharp lookin' truck. I'd love to have a 3500 SRW ext.cab short bed. Honestly don't know if they even make one, but they should to compete with the f-350's.....


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree with the others, thats a very sharp looking truck. I like the 3500 SRW.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

Sweet truck man, be proud of that!

ussmileyflag


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

awesome truck...awesome..i think you will love the X-Blade, i love mine


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for all of the replies guys... I do think the truck is AWESOME!! I don't think I would have been as compulsive to buy it if it were a 2500HD. When I saw how rare this truck was I picked it up... I'll get some better pictures once I mount the toolbox and backrack from the old truck.


----------



## tc21 (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice truck! The shorter trucks are so much easier to plow with. All three of my trucks are 8 foot beds with regular cab. Can't beat it for plowing. My wife is always telling me that the next one should be the extended cab or club cab too.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

tc21;699813 said:


> Nice truck! The shorter trucks are so much easier to plow with. All three of my trucks are 8 foot beds with regular cab. Can't beat it for plowing. My wife is always telling me that the next one should be the extended cab or club cab too.


Before I traded my old one in I parked them side by side... They were almost IDENTICAL in length. Just seems like the 07 has a tighter turning radius.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Very nice truck!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

im not a chevy man at all but that truck/blade combo is very nice looking


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice lookin truck, now you just have get used to backing up at 11mph:crying:


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice truck, I have the same one lol

These truck are rare... Im looking to get a 3500 srw extended cab Dmax (lly or lbz) if anyone has one for sale, colour dosent matter... Let me know


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sharp looking Truck.................Awesome plow too. Sounds like a good deal!!


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

looks sweet! Gotta love regular cabs. I have a 97 3500 thats a regular cab, has a dumb insert.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

ChevKid03;699489 said:


> Got this 07 Reg Cab 3500 single rear wheel Duramax today... The girlfriend isn't happy since I traded in the Extended Cab leather for a more "work" oriented truck, but oh well.... I make the payments... I'll get more pictures on my own but this is the one from the dealership.. I moved from a 8' Curtis to this 8' Stainless X-Blade Fisher... Can't wait to try it out.. Truck has 23k miles on it. I didn't get a "horrible" deal but they knew i wanted it.. I didn't stop smiling...  Off the lot for 24,500...


Whats the GVW on the 3500 SRW? I know they switched in 2000. Great looking truck. I was looking at a 2500hd 6.0 with a 8ft hd fisher the other day. Salesman came out and told me he would "let it go" for $32,000 with the plow. I chuckled, looked at him and saw he had a straight face. I asked if he was kidding. He said its a good deal. I told him if he knocked 12,000 off the truck I would think about it. It was the freakin gasser work truck model! It didn't even have power windows! You got a pretty good deal on that. Good luck with it.


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

WOW nice truck !!:salute:


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Man sounds like you got a good deal on it. I love that truck.


----------



## raceyz125 (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice truck. Now get a cold air intake and 4 or 5 inch exhaust, and chip you will be liking it alot more


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*Black looks sharp.*

Nice truck,good luck with it,sounds as if you did good on the price also.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

nice t-ruck


----------



## CompleteCare (Feb 15, 2006)

Question, what the main diff between the 3500 srw and a 2500hd? They have the same front end, the torsion bars are the same. So is it just that the rear has a few extra leafs? There is a spring shop I plow for and I'm always drilling them asking what I would have to do to my 2500's to get basically make them 3500srw, they keep telling me that after adding rear leafs that it was the same.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

It's probly the rear leaf springs and maybe its a little heavier for some reason


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice truck good luck with it.


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

*wow*

That is one awsome looking truck, if only it waas a GMC and dark blue it would be my dream truck!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

2 extra leaf springs - total of 7 im pretty sure, including the helper
and a little heavier rear axle 600 lbs...
thats a rough number, cause my buddy has a 2500HD and I was comparing my 3500 srw to his.. Cant remember exact numbers


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Awsome Truck


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice truck!


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;699992 said:


> Nice lookin truck, now you just have get used to backing up at 11mph:crying:


That is a very funny point! Nice truck btw.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks guys! I'm not sure of the EXACT difference between the 2500HD and the 3500.. I know just by looking that the rearend is BIGGER. There are a few more leafs in the back but the front GVWR is still 4800. I guess the only real difference is that you can hold a little extra weight in the back.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

i love it.......nice set up...good luck bro...


----------



## mgg1005 (Dec 12, 2008)

Very Nice truck. Thats my dream setup!!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks good!

GVRW 2500HD-9200lbs

GVRW 3500 SRW-9900lbs


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I was 100 lbs off... right on


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Great looking truck. I'd die to get one like that. Good luck with it!


----------



## Lencodude (Dec 30, 2008)

Sweet setup, I am looking for one too and they are rare up here also.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;699992 said:


> Nice lookin truck, now you just have get used to backing up at 11mph:crying:


is the truck limited to 11 mph in reverse?


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

04superduty;701316 said:


> is the truck limited to 11 mph in reverse?


Pretty close to that. The Allison has a really low reverse gear in it limiting your speed. Sounds like the truck is going to explode when backing up fast because the motor is reving so high.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

ChevKid03;699489 said:


> Got this 07 Reg Cab 3500 single rear wheel Duramax today... The girlfriend isn't happy since I traded in the Extended Cab leather for a more "work" oriented truck, but oh well.... I make the payments... I'll get more pictures on my own but this is the one from the dealership.. I moved from a 8' Curtis to this 8' Stainless X-Blade Fisher... Can't wait to try it out.. Truck has 23k miles on it. I didn't get a "horrible" deal but they knew i wanted it.. I didn't stop smiling...  Off the lot for 24,500...


Nice wheel . Good luck ! I'd get to work on that "chevy nose dive issue " first.

I think 24 was a fair price , considering it's a dura-slap.


----------



## 08Duramaxboss (Jan 4, 2009)

Just bought a 08 Chevy Duramax 2500 HD LT Regular Cab Plow Prep with a bunch of bells and whisles with a boss SD 8' straight blade and spray in bed liner for $31,000 out the door down from $49,000 delivered from NH (they drove it down to our office and filled up the tank again on delivery) could not beat the deal. When we called the dealership two mondays ago there was 9 of this style truck within 500 miles, by monday afternoon 2 were left, we acted quick after finding that information out. Plowed with it the last storm up here and I like the boss so far after using fisher's for 10 plus years. The plow was quick and easy off/on and knocked 45 minutes off our plow route using this plow vs. the MM2.

Nice ride, I saw your posting on craigslist on the extended cab that you were selling, glad to see you got the truck you wanted. Where in Taunton are you located, I live there also.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

William B.;701356 said:


> Pretty close to that. The Allison has a really low reverse gear in it limiting your speed. Sounds like the truck is going to explode when backing up fast because the motor is reving so high.


I tihnk it redlines at 17 mph or something. Its screaming when you're going much higher than 10.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

08Duramaxboss;701685 said:


> Just bought a 08 Chevy Duramax 2500 HD LT Regular Cab Plow Prep with a bunch of bells and whisles with a boss SD 8' straight blade and spray in bed liner for $31,000 out the door down from $49,000 delivered from NH (they drove it down to our office and filled up the tank again on delivery) could not beat the deal. When we called the dealership two mondays ago there was 9 of this style truck within 500 miles, by monday afternoon 2 were left, we acted quick after finding that information out. Plowed with it the last storm up here and I like the boss so far after using fisher's for 10 plus years. The plow was quick and easy off/on and knocked 45 minutes off our plow route using this plow vs. the MM2.
> 
> Nice ride, I saw your posting on craigslist on the extended cab that you were selling, glad to see you got the truck you wanted. Where in Taunton are you located, I live there also.


I live off of 140 towards Norton. Do you know where the "Donut & Deli Barn" used to be? We'll have to meet up. I'd LOVE to see that 08.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ChevKid03;700530 said:


> Thanks guys! I'm not sure of the EXACT difference between the 2500HD and the 3500.. I know just by looking that the rearend is BIGGER. There are a few more leafs in the back but the front GVWR is still 4800. I guess the only real difference is that you can hold a little extra weight in the back.


The difference in physical rear axle size isn't between a 2500HD and a 3500 SRW. The difference is between whether is a 6.0 (which will have the 10.5) and the D-Max and 8.1 (on a classic body) which will have the 11.5.

In other words you can have a 2500HD with a 10.5 or 11.5, and a 3500 with a 10.5 or 11.5....it's the engine that determines the rear axle size, not the GVWR.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice truck! Good luck with it!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

musclecarboy;702378 said:


> I tihnk it redlines at 17 mph or something. Its screaming when you're going much higher than 10.


I go 15mph at 3000RPM dont like to redline it..


----------



## 08Duramaxboss (Jan 4, 2009)

I am maybe 3 minutes from the Deli Barn, on the norton side as well but more towards Trucchis; yes I would be happy to show the 08, let me know I go home through the industrial park so I can stop by anytime.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

That such a perfect truck for plowing, it's not even funny.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

i've always thought regular cab was the best for plowing too


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Welcome to the 3500 SRW owners group!!! Awsome truck.


----------



## NHplwguy77 (Mar 6, 2008)

you got yourself a kickass truck! believe it or not i found this truck online and said wow a 3500 reg cab duramax with stainless x wow so i called on it and said i was on my way to look at it an maybe purchase and the salesmen called me back and said sorry man i have a guy here right now signing the papers and that was you lol!!! congrats sick truck


----------



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

I just love black GM trucks and that 3500 SRW that you have is probably one of the nicest that I have ever seen. Especially with the stainless plow. I think it would also look incredible with a Boss V on it too. Either way man, that is one sick truck and I would love to have it. Congrats on a great truck and have fun plowing!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

very sharp, nice in black,
i went and looked today, as im due for a new one. well i went to ford and i got a price on a leftover 08 3/4 with a boss vee, it came in at 40,000 so i had him do a payment for 48 months 991.00. wow sticker shock to say the least. im thinkin used is the way to go lol.


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

are you kidding me? I was really wanting to buy your old truck! Oh well I guess.... Unless the dealer wants to sell it to me!


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

IPLOWSNO;703903 said:


> very sharp, nice in black,
> i went and looked today, as im due for a new one. well i went to ford and i got a price on a leftover 08 3/4 with a boss vee, it came in at 40,000 so i had him do a payment for 48 months 991.00. wow sticker shock to say the least. im thinkin used is the way to go lol.


that's a rediculous price. Diesel? My buddy just picked up a 08 Chevy 1 ton dump, diesel/allison, brand new for 30k last week. Granted no plow, but its a diesel dump.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

08Duramaxboss;703046 said:


> I am maybe 3 minutes from the Deli Barn, on the norton side as well but more towards Trucchis; yes I would be happy to show the 08, let me know I go home through the industrial park so I can stop by anytime.


PM me your number and I'll give you a call..


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

NHplwguy77;703660 said:


> you got yourself a kickass truck! believe it or not i found this truck online and said wow a 3500 reg cab duramax with stainless x wow so i called on it and said i was on my way to look at it an maybe purchase and the salesmen called me back and said sorry man i have a guy here right now signing the papers and that was you lol!!! congrats sick truck


That's wicked weird because as I was completing the sale, one of the big wigs came over and mentioned to the salesman to call the guy in NH that was coming to look at the truck... I thought it was the sales people trying to get me to sign quicker... I guess not!!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

If you haven't yet sign up at these sites. Very good for DMax diesels. Just watch your wallet. Modifying these and get more HP out of them can be fun,addicting and expensive payup. I'm getting ready to do my part and help the economy by having a Suncoast stage III or stage IV transmission kit installed in the next couple months.

www.dieselplace.com
http://dieseltowingresource.com
http://dmaxcentral.com


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

William B.;704069 said:


> If you haven't yet sign up at these sites. Very good for DMax diesels. Just watch your wallet. Modifying these and get more HP out of them can be fun,addicting and expensive payup. I'm getting ready to do my part and help the economy by having a Suncoast stage III or stage IV transmission kit installed in the next couple months.
> 
> www.dieselplace.com
> http://dieseltowingresource.com
> http://dmaxcentral.com


Thanks!! For the time being, I'm going to just throw some tires, rip off the muffler and straight pipe it, and an aftermarket air intake... I don't have too much $$ to do anything else, nevermind fix it when she breaks.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

ChevKid03;704194 said:


> Thanks!! For the time being, I'm going to just throw some tires, rip off the muffler and straight pipe it, and an aftermarket air intake... I don't have too much $$ to do anything else, nevermind fix it when she breaks.


If I was you, I'd save my money on the intake. Do a search for PPE air box mod and do that instead. Studies have found that the stock filter works the best. Plus any aftermarket oil air filter usually messes up the Mass Air Flow censor.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'll warn you its an addiction, I started out completely stock and in 1 years time I put down 458 rwhp it was expensive but there is nothing like a high 12 second 3/4 ton truck.....that blows out soot!!!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

highlander, no it was a gasser, not even loaded up, he kept telling me that price ended that day only, chevy sales man never got back to me. im thinkin used is the way to go. with a warranty of course.


----------



## 042500dmax (Dec 14, 2008)

Like most guys said you will love plowing with the diesel compared to gas and wait till the turbo kicks in on the highway......nothing like a DMAX.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Ya know what would really look good on that truck? Put the camper style mirrors on and if the truck doesn't have them put the factory fog light in also. Very sharp truck


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

William B.;705469 said:


> Ya know what would really look good on that truck? Put the camper style mirrors on and if the truck doesn't have them put the factory fog light in also. Very sharp truck


No doubt, the camper style mirrors WILL go on this truck.. :salute:


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Those mirrors are awesome!!


----------



## duramaxguy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

They sell the aftermarket camper style mirrors on ebay. I picked up a set over the summer I post a picture later on tonight. I think they cost 250


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

042500dmax;705338 said:


> Like most guys said you will love plowing with the diesel compared to gas and wait till the turbo kicks in on the highway......nothing like a DMAX.


I would never ever go back to gas after owning 2 diesels. Definitly stay away from most aftermarket air filters.K&n being the worst.I put a chip in mine and makes a big difference in power but it did not change my fuel miledge at all.

Some really good reading about tests performed on the air filters for the duramax.This may have been posted on plowsite before.http://www.duramax-diesel.com/spicer/index.htm


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

brad96z28;706339 said:


> I would never ever go back to gas after owning 2 diesels. Definitly stay away from most aftermarket air filters.K&n being the worst.I put a chip in mine and makes a big difference in power but it did not change my fuel miledge at all.
> 
> Some really good reading about tests performed on the air filters for the duramax.This may have been posted on plowsite before.http://www.duramax-diesel.com/spicer/index.htm


WOW!! That is interesting!!! I'll be buying OEM filters from now on...


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh yeah, just thought I'd let people know... I DON'T think this truck is a 3500 SRW anymore... I looked and it has 4 leafs in the rear plus the helper for a total of 5. And I also found the original sticker for the truck which lists it as a 2500HD. Oh well, I'm not too concerned because for the price I paid.... The only difference would have been the extra leafs so oh well... I'll keep the 3500 badges on there anyway.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

ChevKid03;706471 said:


> Oh yeah, just thought I'd let people know... I DON'T think this truck is a 3500 SRW anymore... I looked and it has 4 leafs in the rear plus the helper for a total of 5. And I also found the original sticker for the truck which lists it as a 2500HD. Oh well, I'm not too concerned because for the price I paid.... The only difference would have been the extra leafs so oh well... I'll keep the 3500 badges on there anyway.


Hmmm...I'd be a little concerned right around now if I were you- did you run a vehicle history report? What's the GVWR on the sticker on the inside of the door? Could be a salvaged/damaged truck 

Wheels are a give away too- I don't believe they offered the 2500HD wheels on the 3500SRW trucks- I'd look into seeing if the truck was a salvaged/accident title.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

id first check out a carfax on that thing right now like MKWL said which will give you some info and also tell you for sure if its a 2500 or 3500. you gotta make sure you get a copy of that before you do anything with a used vehicle. usually when things seem too good to be true in the car industry they are ive found. seen plenty of trucks that werent that good of a deal that had a very tainted past. that seems like a very odd truck to trade in with low miles and a brand new plow not to mention that truck would easily go for 27-28k out here. you might wanna go back to the dealer and stir up something, maybe figure out what the difference in value is between a 2500 and 3500 is and try to get somethin back or at least some credited work or parts maybe. doubt it will happen but never hurts to try.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Before posting last night that I believed it was a 2500HD, I DID have a carfax run and the truck comes up clean as a whistle... Only thing showing is the service it went in for at the original dealer which was to have running boards and factory mud flaps installed. Vehicle shows as a one owner no reports of accidents etc. I'm not too concerned about it being a salvage vehicle etc... When I was at the local Chevy dealer yesterday getting the tranny line replaced under warranty, I asked about the fact that it was a 3500... They told me that it comes up as a 2500HD and that if it had 3500 badges on it, it was more than likely a mistake from the factory if it hadn't been in an accident. The truck drives straight and is as tight as a new truck on the road so I'm not worried. But maybe I'll take a ride today to the dealer and show them that it isn't a true 3500... If nothing else, maybe I can get them to buy me some extra leafs, a fuel filter, air filter and maybe some timbrens for it... I'll put up a stink.. I'm pretty good at that..


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

ChevKid03;706864 said:


> Before posting last night that I believed it was a 2500HD, I DID have a carfax run and the truck comes up clean as a whistle... Only thing showing is the service it went in for at the original dealer which was to have running boards and factory mud flaps installed. Vehicle shows as a one owner no reports of accidents etc. I'm not too concerned about it being a salvage vehicle etc... When I was at the local Chevy dealer yesterday getting the tranny line replaced under warranty, I asked about the fact that it was a 3500... They told me that it comes up as a 2500HD and that if it had 3500 badges on it, it was more than likely a mistake from the factory if it hadn't been in an accident. The truck drives straight and is as tight as a new truck on the road so I'm not worried. But maybe I'll take a ride today to the dealer and show them that it isn't a true 3500... If nothing else, maybe I can get them to buy me some extra leafs, a fuel filter, air filter and maybe some timbrens for it... I'll put up a stink.. I'm pretty good at that..


I'd sure do something- I have a hard time believing GM would let an incorrectly badged truck roll off the assembly line but who knows?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

id go abck to that dealer and make them either give a partial refund or give you some parts like you said
for them to sell a 2500hd as a 3500hd means that a) they knew and didnt care or b) theyre too dumb to run the vin on it when they took it in used
anyone can buy a 3550hd badge off ebay and slap it on thier truck
good luck getting this straightened out


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

eh carfax doesn't tell everything. It has to be reported in order to show up. I had a buddy who bought a 03 Cobra convertible. Nothing on the carfax. Car looked cherry and rode. However, soon after, some paint started to flake off in odd places. Took it a to a body shop under suspicion, they picked the car apart and proved that it was wrecked and rebuilt. Got the dealer to buy it back.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm waiting for the manager to call me... I went there today when they opened and the manager wasn't there yet. I know that I am somewhat in the wrong here because I bought it so fast etc... I re-checked their website and it was listed on their site as a 2500HD, when I searched on Auto Trader it came up under a 2500HD search. The ONLY reason I believed it was a 3500 was because of the badges... I know, STUPID on my part, but how many people go to a reputable dealer and see an almost BRAND NEW truck sitting on the lot and expect it to be badged wrong? I know I was compulsive etc when I bought it, not that I'm regretting buying it, but I just want to make it right. I'm not thinking they are going to do anything for me. But only time will tell... I'm on hold now..


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

either way its a diesel
i did the same thing with my truck except it is waht it says a f350superduty
but the brakes were shot (dealer replaced for free) passenger side mirror was broke(Dealer replaced for free) and then about 500 miles later the turbo blew up (warrntied)
my dad is a chrusler tech so he ran the vin through a contact at frod to check the truck out for me and it was pretty mucha trouble free truck untill the turbo
**** happens sometimes hopefully they will do something for you since you thought it was a 3500hd and they didnt tel you any differently


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Got off the phone with the sales manager.. Nice Guy, I didn't lose my patients and kept calm so that seemed to help. He said he wanted to keep me happy and keep his dealership in good standing with the public so he said he is going to investigate and call me back.... One of the gentlemen from Duramax Forums ran my VIN also through the GM database.. Came back clean as well... Again, I'm not worried, but maybe I can get a new set of tires out of them or something... We'll see.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

nice truck i buy my trucks with pw pl and cloth bench seating oh dont forget air and a cd player


----------



## 4u2nv (Jan 29, 2008)

What was it listed as on the paperwork you signed? It must have said 2500HD on that somewhere... this is what is used to register it. I think if they do something for you then you are lucky. Buying a used truck you should be more careful, it's easy for the previous owner to change badges I see it a lot around here with people putting f350 badges on f250s.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

im wainting on number myself 07 f350 xlt with 8 fisher plow its a gasser with 22k miles


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Got the word back from the sales manager. He said that he apologizes for my believing that the truck was a 3500 and showed me their add in Auto Trader and also on their website... Sure enough.. it is listed as a 2500HD. I looked over the paperwork and I should have looked more closely... it reads 2500HD. The sales manager also said that he doesn't want to have me be upset about the purchase which I'm not really... It's a GREAT truck and I'm happy with it, so... I told him I would be happy if they put a set of tires on the truck and let me on my way.. He called the bank in which I bought the truck from ( it was a repo ) and they agreed. So, I am waiting on the tires to be delivered so that they can be put on... They are MasterCraft, Courser C/T 265/75/16 Load range E. It makes me happy anyway... I priced the tires installed at about $900, so I'd say the dealer did right.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

atleast it worked out for you
i would have went for the mirrors lol


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

thats a really nice lookin truck, that stainless makes it look good too, best of luck


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

ColliganLands;708242 said:


> atleast it worked out for you
> i would have went for the mirrors lol


They'll be coming soon enough... Might get a little extra $$$ this weekend if you know what I mean.. payup


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea i know what you mean lol
im waiting for that to get some quality floor mats for my rig
did you plow at all wednesday? and if so how is the XBLADE?


----------



## 08Duramaxboss (Jan 4, 2009)

ChevKid03;708492 said:


> They'll be coming soon enough... Might get a little extra $$$ this weekend if you know what I mean.. payup


I will be around this weekend with the truck if you want to see it as you mentioned, I will be driving by the donut barn a few times this weekend per the weatherman.....Strobes will be installed by tomorrow as well.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

William B.;701356 said:


> Pretty close to that. The Allison has a really low reverse gear in it limiting your speed. Sounds like the truck is going to explode when backing up fast because the motor is reving so high.


Ya tell me about it.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

William B.;704370 said:


> If I was you, I'd save my money on the intake. Do a search for PPE air box mod and do that instead. Studies have found that the stock filter works the best. Plus any aftermarket oil air filter usually messes up the Mass Air Flow censor.


I did the Kennedy, Ill have to check out the PPE.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

ChevKid03;708238 said:


> Got the word back from the sales manager. He said that he apologizes for my believing that the truck was a 3500 and showed me their add in Auto Trader and also on their website... Sure enough.. it is listed as a 2500HD. I looked over the paperwork and I should have looked more closely... it reads 2500HD. The sales manager also said that he doesn't want to have me be upset about the purchase which I'm not really... It's a GREAT truck and I'm happy with it, so... I told him I would be happy if they put a set of tires on the truck and let me on my way.. He called the bank in which I bought the truck from ( it was a repo ) and they agreed. So, I am waiting on the tires to be delivered so that they can be put on... They are MasterCraft, Courser C/T 265/75/16 Load range E. It makes me happy anyway... I priced the tires installed at about $900, so I'd say the dealer did right.


nice, you definately got some good, credible dealers by you it sounds like. glad they took care of ya on that.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Quality SR;708710 said:


> I did the Kennedy, Ill have to check out the PPE.


Maybe that is what I meant. I can't remember.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

08Duramaxboss;708679 said:


> I will be around this weekend with the truck if you want to see it as you mentioned, I will be driving by the donut barn a few times this weekend per the weatherman.....Strobes will be installed by tomorrow as well.


I'll keep my eye out. Is it the white one with the lettering on it?


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

ColliganLands;708510 said:


> yea i know what you mean lol
> im waiting for that to get some quality floor mats for my rig
> did you plow at all wednesday? and if so how is the XBLADE?


Didn't get enought here to even go scrape anything. I'm HOPING that we get at least a plowable event here tonight... Timing is not looking too good for me though... I work 3x11 tonight and tomorrow... Looks like its starting tonight and ending tomorrow around 2.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i know a guy who always leased a 250 he would take springs out for a better ride. never put them on when he turned in either.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ChevKid03;709552 said:


> Didn't get enought here to even go scrape anything. I'm HOPING that we get at least a plowable event here tonight... Timing is not looking too good for me though... I work 3x11 tonight and tomorrow... Looks like its starting tonight and ending tomorrow around 2.


we will definately be getting a good event as of now.
you might be able to run out there around 11am tomorrow and get some plowing in before heading back to the shift.
the main brunt of the strom is going to be between midnight and 9am tomorrow with snowfall at 1-2inches per hour during that time
good luck and stay safe


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

ColliganLands;709599 said:


> we will definately be getting a good event as of now.
> you might be able to run out there around 11am tomorrow and get some plowing in before heading back to the shift.
> the main brunt of the strom is going to be between midnight and 9am tomorrow with snowfall at 1-2inches per hour during that time
> good luck and stay safe


Thanks man.. you too


----------



## 08Duramaxboss (Jan 4, 2009)

ChevKid03;709550 said:


> I'll keep my eye out. Is it the white one with the lettering on it?


Yes, across from the church.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

08Duramaxboss;709751 said:


> Yes, across from the church.


Saw it last night... Knew it must have been you. Not many around here. Good looking truck. I'll stop by sometime. Hey, at least you don't have that much of a commute to the liquor store...


----------

